# Watching the World Cup in Bologna



## WorldCupAdventure (May 25, 2010)

Hello all

(Firstly, apologies if you already this spiel elsewhere on the forum)

Secondly, apologies for invading your site as I am not an expat and aren't likely to be any time soon!

However, I am going to be in a position where talking to someone who is will be very useful so I thought I'd chance my arm on here... To explain, I am writing a blog for Fourfourtwo during the forthcoming World Cup about how the tournament is being watched in other countries. It's a pretty exhaustive tour where I watch one game in the following countries: Greece, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Italy, Switzerland, France, Germany, Holland.

I'm doing this alone so what I'm trying to do is put together a network of contacts of locals who can pass on friendly advice, and at the minute I've got no one in Bologna.

I'll be there on the 20th June for Italy v New Zealand. Essentially, if you any of you are in or know Bologna well, and are football fans, it'd be great if you knew where is best/safest to watch this game and I'd love your thoughts. Any general advice about the place itself as well would be great

I was intially going to go through Milan but was warned off but nearly anyone I spoke to who had been spoke quite negatively of it... I then was going to go to Verona but was told that Bologna was a bit more youthful and fun - and with a lot more English speakers. Sound advice? I can always switch back if not!

Cheers for any help guys


----------

